# Federal Annual Inspection form



## pdqdl (Sep 16, 2010)

This was requested in another thread, I volunteered to post it, so here it is:
*
Annual Periodic Vehicle Inspection Report.pdf*


You can do your own Federal Annual Inspection yourself. All you need to do is certify yourself as the mechanic, and keep the forms together in the truck.


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 16, 2010)

*Daily Inspection form: Long version, good for training CDL drivers*

We don't really use this form, except as a checklist when training a CDL driver how to pass the pre-trip inspection. When they can complete this inspection by memory, they will pass the CDL pre-trip test.


http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151077&stc=1&d=1284686786


----------



## newsawtooth (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks PDQDL, we'll see if it can help me avoid a fine. Why didn't they send me a packet with all the info I needed when I got the DOT number? I looked around but not hard enough I guess.


----------



## lxt (Sep 17, 2010)

newsawtooth,

first off the form above does not apply to you unless you are a mechanic! your mechanic will fill out this form & give it to you to keep with your paper work!

the form presented here is really to show proof of inspection & I have never, ever been asked for it!

chances are unless its a DOT audit all the dot man will ask is: where you cmon from? where you going? License, registration, proof of insurance, Med card & your daily log.........thats about it, btw....if you are carrying hydraulic fuel, bar oil & gas in the same bin....you might want to have your reportable quantities checklist...but this is a whole other discussion!



LXT............


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 17, 2010)

Lxt: I don't think you have ever met a real DOT inspection van. I'm not talking about a highway patrolman that decides to check you out. I'm talking about the guys in a special truck (or van) that exists for only one reason: to inspect your truck until they can find each and every conceivable broken regulation in or around your truck. Absolutely nothing goes unchecked, from the spare fuses, to pressure on each and every tire. 

Along with everything that they inspect, they will ask to see the _completed_ form that I enclosed above. Federal Regulations stipulate that this form is present and kept current in every truck with a DOT number on it.

Without it, you get a ticket, even if you pass every other aspect of the inspection.

A DOT audit is a completely different sort of visit. You apparently have no idea what is being referred to, because it is NOT a roadside stop of your truck.

DOT will send you a letter advising you that they are coming, and they will tell you when they are coming. Then they call you personally to advise you what records they will be asking to see, and then they come to your office like the IRS auditor. Give me this, give me that, let's look at these records...

They don't quit until every single piece of information has been confirmed for the last year. It took three days when they came to my office, and the guy never even looked at one truck, except to look outside and see where we parked them.


----------



## lxt (Sep 18, 2010)

the guys in the van you are talking about......I have more than met them, went to school for DOT & weigh master certification!

the form you have here is for certified/qualified mechanics to fill out upon annual inspections, drivers are requested to carry it just as you are required to have your medical long form as well.....never been asked for either!!

however........different in certain states, some are more strict!



LXT................


----------



## newsawtooth (Jun 29, 2012)

Going on a year and half after these posts and my safety audit, coupled with mostly succesful roadside inspections it turns out the DOT wants some more information from me. In addition they would like me to apologize, I'm not kidding. I have to tell them why I didn't do things a certain way and why I won't do it again. 

Another question: they want proof of periodic annual inspections on the chipper. I have it registered as Mobile Machinery, which as far as I can tell does not require annual inspections. How many of you have to have the chipper inspected and stickered?


----------

